# Need help to repair a Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 American



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I just received a Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 American and the first night it ran great, no problems and real smooth.

Tonight I took it out to show my grandson and it ran fine and then started to slow down climbing a 3 percent grade. Gave it a little push and it ran around another time or so then proceeded to come to a stop on the grade. I listened closely to the engine and you can hear the motor turning but it does not move. Now when I put it on the level (no load) it will run fine but under load it appears to be slipping.

Any ideas on what to do first?

Rich


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,

It almost sounds like the motor is somehow out of its mounts. Not sure if that is possible with this engine. The problems I had with this engine are the drivers work themselves loose and wobble. Other than that, I have had fairly long trains on 5% grades (like 15 freight cars). 

If Dave Goodson doesn't chime in, seek him out. 

Mark


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Mark, 

Are there any directions on how to disassemble the engine properly to check the mounts out? 

Rich


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, 

I just laid mine over on her side and there are 8 screws holding a plastic cover under the drivers. I removed this and it appears to give access to the motor and gear. 

Mark


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Mark, 

Thanks! I will take those off tonight and see what I can find! 

Rich


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,

As a result of your post, I just wanted to let you know I took my American off the mantle and started to re-disassemble it. I performed a quick and dirty paint job on it earlier this spring and now I am going back over it and trying to do a better job. I was also thinking about opening it up to see if it has the aristo socket or if I am going to have to hard wire it...nah...I'll wait until I have the stuff in hand before taking it all apart again.

Mark

PS. I wouldn't do a whole heck of a lot, especially if this is a "new" locomotive. Have you called Bachmann CS yet? It is likely they'll tell you to send it in for warranty repair.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Mark, 

I agree, if it is something simple I will repair it (like the motor coming loose or similar), if not I will send it back to Bachmann. 

Rich


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Update on the 4-4-0.

I took it apart and then called Bachmann. Their tech was very freindly and helpful. It appears to be the fact that the main gear has come loose from the main axle. They said, send it in as they will probably replace the entire lower assembly. Thanks all for the help.

Rich


----------

